# New Boy!



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Meet Miyagi, 

Hes a double tail halfmoon plakat.




























Anyone know his color?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL! I just noticed that little blob of sand in the last pic looks like a little rubber duck looking up at the betta!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Thats hilarious  it actually does


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey......where did you get that ugly fish ??? lol.
you know , there are now 3,747,952,618 color names for bettas...even a plain solid red has at least 20....you are going to get a couple of different ones from here...


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Are you sure it's a he? Look like a female to me. Sorry if I'm mistaken. He is a quite an attractive fish, it's a rare colour to see normally.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

QueenPersephone said:


> Are you sure it's a he? Look like a female to me. Sorry if I'm mistaken. He is a quite an attractive fish, it's a rare colour to see normally.


He was marked a male and hes pretty stocky...not sure how big adult females are but I think its safe to assume its a male. Im kind knew to the proper care of bettas/fish but have always had bettas, his body is larger than my other double tail halfmoon betta. That would suck if it was a female tho LOL. Not that it would be a bad thing, I dont mind the females but its in a divided tank and I def dont want a male/female combo in there. And thank you for the compliment  Im pretty fond of him!


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

lohachata said:


> hey......where did you get that ugly fish ??? lol.
> you know , there are now 3,747,952,618 color names for bettas...even a plain solid red has at least 20....you are going to get a couple of different ones from here...


Hes a very pretty boy LOL. I got him at petco, he was the healthiest looking male out of the plakats and his color was nice to boot..lots of the others were okay but pretty typical coloration except for one sky blue, he was kinda unique but he didnt look as healthy. I dont mind a few diff answers, anything that send me in the general direction is fine


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> Thats hilarious  it actually does


haha I know right? Its great! He was a pretty nice birthday present I must say


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

that's a nice color, almost like a flesh colored with a pink hue on the fins. he is unusual colored and beautiful.

Am beginning to get that Betta itch for the 20 gallon i just got cycling.


----------

